# مستقبل هندسة الاتصالات في السعوديه



## crash991 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء انا ناوي ادرس في امريكا تخصص هندسة اتصالات لكن ليس لدي اي خلفيه عن التخصص وكذلك مستقبل التخصص في السعوديه 
وشكرا


----------



## crash991 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وين الردود ياخواني


----------



## crash991 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

معقوله مافيه احد رد


----------



## mahmoud awd (21 سبتمبر 2011)

المستقبل بيد الله


----------



## قندس (26 سبتمبر 2011)

يا سيدي انا مهندس اتصالات تخصصت في الرادار ومتخرج قريب 10 سنوات وحاليا اعمل في مجال بعيد عن الهندسة ... المقصد ادرس ما تجيده والعمل والرزق بيد الله والله يوفقك


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اسمع.. انا تخصصي كهرب واعمل في الاتصالات..
اذا تبغي الشور...عليك بالمحاسبة, او هندسة بيانات او برمجة قواعد بيانات.
هذي التخصصات تفتح لك مجالين.. مجال عملك ومجال بزنس خاص..


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز ... احسنت الأختيار ...

اتوقع مافيه تخصص متجدد وشيق مثل الاتصالات...

شبكات الاتصالات دائما متجدده ... والتقنيه تتطور كل يوم ...

وهو تخصص بحد ذاته بحر ... شبكات ولا تصالات ضوئية ولا هندسة مشاريع ولا مبيعات اجهزة اتصالات .. ولا اتصالات لاسكليه ...ولا ولا ولا ...

الارزاق اولا واخيرا بيد الله سبحانه .... لكن احسنت الاختيار ....

تحياتي
مهندس حتى النخاع


----------



## محمد جعبري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

و انا ادرس هندسة اتصالات و لكن لا نقول الا الرزق بيد الله


----------

